

Selling my Android game: week 1 - bendmorris
http://www.bendmorris.com/2011/08/selling-my-android-game-week-1.html

======
TillE
Great stuff, thanks for sharing. If you've done zero advertising, those are
completely decent results. 130+ people trying your game in a week is pretty
cool.

"The full version has had some very modest success, but I've realized that I
need to add more value to convince regular players of the Lite version to
convert to paying customers."

Yeah. As far as I can tell, the only major difference between the two versions
is that more human players can participate. I haven't done any market
research, but I imagine the vast majority of people playing a game on a phone
are playing alone.

Building up the full version with a campaign is a good idea, but I'd seriously
consider stripping down the lite version as well. Ideally, it should be a demo
that teaches players the game and gives them just enough to get them wanting
more. Maybe limit the number of creatures available.

------
wccrawford
One good point in there: The data collection can be quite worthwhile. It's not
something I would have put in, and I'm glad this post mentioned it.

------
alohahacker
thanks for sharing the numbers!! always interesting

